# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Werk met een visuele beperking

## sita30

Hoi 
ik heb kegeldystrofie.
en gaat binnen kort administratie werk doen. maar er is een probleem want ik werk met zoomtext en op me werk wordt met citrixt gewerkt dus dat gaat niet samen. heeft iemand een tip voor me?

----------

